# Munin error : No data available from munin-update

## doublehp

After http://forum.ovh.com/archive/index.php/t-36046.html i do

```
uranus piklab # su -c '/usr/bin/munin-cron' munin

No data available from munin-update yet at /usr/libexec/munin/munin-html line 158.

uranus piklab #

```

After http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Munin I try

```
uranus piklab # sudo -u munin munin-node-configure --shell

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/df_inode /etc/munin/plugins/df_inode

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/entropy /etc/munin/plugins/entropy

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/forks /etc/munin/plugins/forks

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/fw_conntrack /etc/munin/plugins/fw_conntrack

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/fw_forwarded_local /etc/munin/plugins/fw_forwarded_local

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/fw_packets /etc/munin/plugins/fw_packets

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/if_err_ /etc/munin/plugins/if_err_eth0

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/interrupts /etc/munin/plugins/interrupts

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/iostat /etc/munin/plugins/iostat

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/iostat_ios /etc/munin/plugins/iostat_ios

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/irqstats /etc/munin/plugins/irqstats

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/lpstat /etc/munin/plugins/lpstat

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/memory /etc/munin/plugins/memory

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/netstat /etc/munin/plugins/netstat

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/nfs4_client /etc/munin/plugins/nfs4_client

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/nfsd /etc/munin/plugins/nfsd

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/nfsd4 /etc/munin/plugins/nfsd4

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/open_files /etc/munin/plugins/open_files

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/open_inodes /etc/munin/plugins/open_inodes

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/proc_pri /etc/munin/plugins/proc_pri

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/swap /etc/munin/plugins/swap

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/threads /etc/munin/plugins/threads

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/users /etc/munin/plugins/users

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/vmstat /etc/munin/plugins/vmstat

# There were some errors:

# Got from sendmail_mailtraffic: which: no mailstats in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

# Got from exim_mailstats: ')

# Got from postgres_commits_: Can't locate DBI.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_commits_ line 102.

# Got from postgres_commits_: BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_commits_ line 102.

# Got from postgres_space_: Can't locate DBI.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_space_ line 48.

# Got from postgres_space_: BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_space_ line 48.

# Got from postgres_block_read_: Can't locate DBI.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_block_read_ line 80.

# Got from postgres_block_read_: BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_block_read_ line 80.

# ERROR: empty suggest from smart_

# Got from sendmail_mailstats: which: no mailstats in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

# Got from http_loadtime: which: no time in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

# Got from munin_stats: update.value 0.14

# Got from munin_stats: graph.value 0.00

# Got from munin_stats: limits.value 0.00

# Got from postgres_queries_: Can't locate DBI.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_queries_ line 83.

# Got from postgres_queries_: BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_queries_ line 83.

uranus piklab #
```

Any clue ?

----------

## desultory

Has perl-cleaner all been run since the corresponding upgrade took place?

Edit: typo fix.Last edited by desultory on Mon Mar 01, 2010 1:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doublehp

Yes

And it's not --all but just all .

----------

